# Travel Section please



## nysister (Aug 2, 2009)

This might have been asked already, but can we have a travel section of the forum? 

I'm one of those people that work in order to travel, so I'm always interested in new places and things, and travel quite often gets lost in the "Off Topic" forum. I know that there are many other travelers, and adventurers here too who would enjoy it.

Pretty please!


----------



## CinnaMocha (Aug 2, 2009)

Great idea...


----------



## scoobygirl (Aug 2, 2009)

I think this would be a great idea!  I usually do most of my traveling alone, and it would be nice to get tips, share ideas, and see all the places everyone has gone.


----------



## msincognito (Aug 2, 2009)

I love travel reports and pictures, good suggestion.


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Aug 2, 2009)

Please make a travel forum!


----------



## nysister (Aug 2, 2009)

scoobygirl said:


> I think this would be a great idea!  I usually do most of my traveling alone, and it would be nice to get tips, share ideas, and see all the places everyone has gone.




So do I! I love traveling by myself! It's about 1 in every 3 trips for me. 

*Thanks for supporting this ladies!
*


----------



## soulie (Aug 2, 2009)

Response from last two times this was requested


----------



## nysister (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Soulie!

Okay. Perhaps this is really a totally separate topic that they prefer not be addressed here. It would be nice to have a WoC travel forum. Maybe that will be a project for me this Autumn 

Thanks again for the links.


----------



## Allandra (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7295839&postcount=6


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe if enough of us keep asking for it....


----------



## nysister (Aug 4, 2009)

That's a thought...

There's this thread today.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=388128


----------



## Keen (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe it could be part of the cooking/sewing forum? I know they are unrelated but coooking/sewing don't get enough action for travel to get lost in there.


----------



## Princess246 (Aug 5, 2009)

I think a travel forum is a great idea.  Mods, please consider making a travel forum .


----------



## SoSweet08 (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow a cooking section would be amazing¡! We can also talk about the culture aspest of the places we travel to, hotels, transportation, pro's and cons, safety issues, and so much more! I plan to start traveling in 2010 so a more organized section will be very ideal for many us on this board.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 18, 2009)

Although I love and respect Michael Jackson, I think a travel forum is needed a bit more.  I think it would fir the demographic of women on this site and be more practical.   I know Allandra said a travel section was not imminent, but I think that should be re-considered.


----------



## robot. (Aug 30, 2009)

nysister said:


> Thanks Soulie!
> 
> Okay. Perhaps this is really a totally separate topic that they prefer not be addressed here. *It would be nice to have a WoC travel forum. *Maybe that will be a project for me this Autumn
> 
> Thanks again for the links.


I love this idea! I would definitely be there.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 30, 2009)

Belle Du Jour said:


> *Although I love and respect Michael Jackson, I think a travel forum is needed a bit more.*  I think it would fir the demographic of women on this site and be more practical.   I know Allandra said a travel section was not imminent, but I think that should be re-considered.



OK?!!   My jaw dropped when I saw that new forum.  I thought the answer was 'no' to travel maybe because it costs somebody money or was some kind of hassle.  But clearly it can't be that much of a hassle if that MJ forum was created.


----------

